# New here, my Bogger Jeep on Rockwells & 49's



## SSWaters (Jan 14, 2010)

*New here, my Street/Mud Bogger Jeep on Rockwells & 49's*

Found out about this site from a member of SAWA Lumberjacks. I'll throw in pics in readers rides. 
If you want to know specs here's a few; 2.5 ton rockwell axles, built but tired AMC 360, 49" Iroc's on 14" wide wheels. It is street legal with 4 wheel disc and sits dead on 102" wide


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jan 14, 2010)

Wish it were street legal up here in MN


----------



## computeruser (Jan 14, 2010)

But will it fit in a parking structure? Hmmm...

Nice, clean build!


----------



## little possum (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome aboard. So are you into saws too or just that SWEET JEEP? 
And how does it ride on these nice NC roads?


----------



## SSWaters (Feb 5, 2010)

I see you're from NC, are you in with the SAWA guys?

One of them had this in my garage the other night, not saying who, you guess.






The jeep rides pretty good on the roads, it's sprung stiff for mud so it's stable - not floppy like the rock crawlers.


----------



## little possum (Feb 5, 2010)

Ahh, I am not with the SAWA, just a chainsaw nut. lol

I seen the saw over at nc4x4 though. (95ford150 over there)

Where is that mud hole?


----------



## Carter Off-Road (Feb 17, 2010)

That things rowdy, This is my daily Driver/Rock Crawler


----------



## Pierce460 (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is my woods ride its a lil different. It is a full size blazer frame with a truck cab on it, and a short bed s10 bed with 10 inch cut off the front. Its just got a lil ol worn out 350 with zoomies on it, but its fun in the woods.


----------



## SSWaters (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice rigs, both of you.

The mudhole was the Uwharrie 4x4Cross Mud Bog at Uwharrie Stables.

They run a series of sorts all summer.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 5, 2010)

SSWaters said:


> Nice rigs, both of you.
> 
> The mudhole was the Uwharrie 4x4Cross Mud Bog at Uwharrie Stables.
> 
> They run a series of sorts all summer.



Yup, nice rides. We used to ride quads all over Uwharrie, some great twisties for street bikes too, fun times!.


----------



## SSWaters (May 21, 2010)

Nobodys guessed who's saw this is yet? Come on you NC Timbersport guys!


----------



## little possum (May 21, 2010)

Well Id like to say it was mine 

You should be here running it tommorow though


----------

